# Looking for Players or DM in Wroclaw, Poland



## Castor-Pollux Galae (Apr 23, 2004)

Hello,

I'm currently teaching English in Wroclaw Poland... Unfortunately there aren't many people interested in playing DND.  Help!   I'll DM, I'll play, anything! 

E-mail me at
robot_ninja@zombieworld.com


----------



## mmu1 (Apr 25, 2004)

Did you try any Polish sites? There are even a couple of people looking for a game in Wroclaw on this one... http://forum.rpg.net.pl/viewforum.php?f=40

Of course, language might be a barrier.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 25, 2004)

Castor, someone in Poland just started a thread a few weeks ago. Let me see if I can find a link....

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=83070

They're in Warsaw, but they might know people. Good luck!


----------



## danant (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Castor, 

I'd like to invite you to our forum dnd.rpg.pl. This is the largest and of course the best    D&D and D20 forum in Poland. As far as I know - there's quite a bit players from Wroclaw.

Currently (till April 28th) forum is down due to some technical upgrades on our server. But after than visit us and enjoy 

Regards
danant


----------

